# Shower head height



## plumber666

I was looking through my BC (Canadian National) Code looking for shower head height. They're always 6'6", right? I couldn't find it anywhere and I'm usually pretty good at book readin'. Is it in there?


----------



## easttexasplumb

I was always told 6'6" was a rule of thumb, not a written code.


----------



## OldSchool

I always put them as high as I can..... people are getting taller than the were a long time ago
And i don't think it is in the plumbing code


----------



## Epox

Custom houses tend to want them up high. In most cases I put the outlet 7ft. The shower arm and head reduce it to aprx, 6.6". One customer wanted it at 8ft. The thing I warn them about though is possible water escaping over the curtain or shower doors. ( That's mainly a CMA thing).
Never had it come back on me. They seem to love it that high.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I'm tall, and used to get in so much trouble when I set the valves and the height for the shower head. 

Top of a tub/shower enclosure is 75"-77" ... right? We always set them just above that, always.


----------



## futz

My standard shower arm height is 80" to 81". Works for almost everything.


----------



## stillaround

I used to look in the rough in books for height ...6'6" was the norm but tall people need more, and its up to them/gc/...to make this known...


short people cant reach 80"to adjust easily, and if they are married to a tall person as in my case...its just one more maintenace item on the wife list...can you imagine everytime she wanted a shower....oh honey would you adjust the shower head again....I'd take used galvanized nipples and pipe it exposed where she could reach it.... what was the original question ?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

plumber666 said:


> I was looking through my BC (Canadian National) Code looking for shower head height. They're always 6'6", right? I couldn't find it anywhere and I'm usually pretty good at book readin'. Is it in there?


Most say 6-6" or more OK if being built for spec.

Otherwise customer preference ...


----------



## Widdershins

I hand the HO a Sharpie, have them stand in the tub or shower and make a mark on the wall -- Same with body sprays and hand held units.

If the mud bed isn't in yet, I find out how deep its going to be and add the difference to the mark on the wall.


----------



## plbgbiz

This is fro the IPC Commentary:
*417.4.1
...The height of the shower head above the floor is not regulated by the code. The standard design practice is to locate the shower head between 70 and 80 inches above the floor.*



That is government legalize that loosely translated means:
*Put it wherever your customer wants it.*


----------



## Widdershins

plbgbiz said:


> This is fro the IPC Commentary:
> *417.4.1
> ...The height of the shower head above the floor is not regulated by the code. The standard design practice is to locate the shower head between 70 and 80 inches above the floor.*
> 
> 
> 
> That is government legalize that loosely translated means:
> *Put it wherever your customer wants it.*


 Most of my jobs involve intricate tile lay outs that require the controls, body sprays and shower outlets fall within the center of a tile or grout line.

It's extremely rare for me to rough in a shower without the pan and a few courses of tile already installed.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

we stub out between 82"-84".


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Shower valve 48, head 84. Though this valve is offset from center because the showers are 44" wide. It looks nicer when installed higher then 6'6"


----------



## Tommy plumber

futz said:


> My standard shower arm height is 80" to 81". Works for almost everything.


 





That's what I install them at, 6' 8".


----------



## stillaround

I do shower valves at 42"


----------



## jeffreyplumber

Valve 48 head 6-6 to 7 depending on owner.


----------



## 422 plumber

Shower head looks out at 82" and the shower valve goes at 48" unless there is something in the way, then I will lower it, never below 45".


----------



## Hoodplumbing

There is no code that I no of. Best to set at the height of the persons bathroom you are doing. If a track house go higher than lower that seems to work best for me.


----------



## rob the plumber

6' 6" was the old standard around here. I shoot for 6' 8"-6' 10" now.


----------



## user8031

7 foot is a perfect height. My opinion.


----------



## cityplumbing

7 ft here..


----------



## WHTEVO

I put the head at 84" unless someone requests something different.

Aaron


----------



## tungsten plumb

I've always put them and 78" but that's how I was taught. Unless the person is freakishly tall that's pretty much standard as far as I know.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

tungsten plumb said:


> I've always put them and 78" but that's how I was taught. Unless the person is freakishly tall that's pretty much standard as far as I know.


I'm over 80" tall so I have to duck to get my hair wet, people are getting taller in the US not just fatter.


----------



## tungsten plumb

RealCraftsMan said:


> I'm over 80" tall so I have to duck to get my hair wet, people are getting taller in the US not just fatter.


Well how many people have you done work for that is 6'8"? Unless you're roughing in the bathroom for the Lakers or something the average American is under 78" tall. If you have a taller customer of course you make it higher.


----------



## Widdershins

RealCraftsMan said:


> I'm over 80" tall so I have to duck to get my hair wet, people are getting taller in the US not just fatter.


Wait until you get old and start shrinking.

Between spinal compression and old age, I've shrunk about 2" over the years.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

Widdershins said:


> Wait until you get old and start shrinking.
> 
> Between spinal compression and old age, I've shrunk about 2" over the years.


 
Well I'm packing on the pounds so that may shrink me faster ...lol

I may have already lost an inch or so out of the knees, dang plumbing is hard on them.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

tungsten plumb said:


> Well how many people have you done work for that is 6'8"? Unless you're roughing in the bathroom for the Lakers or something the average American is under 78" tall. If you have a taller customer of course you make it higher.


I'm from Texas, were all bigger here.


----------



## tungsten plumb

RealCraftsMan said:


> I'm from Texas, were all bigger here.


Well the average height of an American male is about 5'10 so I think it would be more prudent to accommodate the majority and build to order for the minority wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Turd Chaser

It's not code by us but I always went 6'-9"... :thumbup::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## tungsten plumb

Turd Chaser said:


> It's not code by us but I always went 6'-9"... :thumbup::laughing::thumbup:


I see what you did there:laughing:


----------



## plumber666

Surprised at the legs this thread grew. My OP was 'cause at work a co-worker decided to start roughing them in at 6' 3" because (he said) the escutcheon looked better on the fiberglass shower than above it on the wall. This is factory work, so about 10 got done like that before we caught 'em. Hopefully this camp is heading to a mine where guys are shorter, as opposed to the rigs where the dudes are huge.


----------



## Mega plumbing

plumber666 said:


> Surprised at the legs this thread grew. My OP was 'cause at work a co-worker decided to start roughing them in at 6' 3" because (he said) the escutcheon looked better on the fiberglass shower than above it on the wall. This is factory work, so about 10 got done like that before we caught 'em. Hopefully this camp is heading to a mine where guys are shorter, as opposed to the rigs where the dudes are huge.


I do about 82 inches


----------



## 3KP

I think there is something in the water or food that is making these kids taller than we are. I'm 5'10" all my bothers and brother in-laws are over 6ft so I usually set mine 7' unless asked other wise.


----------



## jeffreyplumber

plumber666 said:


> Surprised at the legs this thread grew. My OP was 'cause at work a co-worker decided to start roughing them in at 6' 3" because (he said) the escutcheon looked better on the fiberglass shower than above it on the wall. This is factory work, so about 10 got done like that before we caught 'em. Hopefully this camp is heading to a mine where guys are shorter, as opposed to the rigs where the dudes are huge.


 Yes I seen a lot of them like that. However many times the stall is only 6 foot putting the head down a 5 -10 or so . Why any one would prefer to have to drill a hole in the fiberglass is beyond me. 

You building trailers for camp work in canada?


----------



## Redwood

I think this one wants the valve at 2' and the shower arm at 4 1/2'.... :whistling2:


----------



## RealCraftsMan

Redwood said:


> I think this one wants the valve at 2' and the shower arm at 4 1/2'.... :whistling2:


 
I'll take one of those! Waist high you say??


----------



## Greenguy

We just put in a bank of 4 of them for a firehall communal showers rough in height of 83" thats for the mens, the womans showers were a tad lower at 81".


----------



## plumber666

jeffreyplumber said:


> Yes I seen a lot of them like that. However many times the stall is only 6 foot putting the head down a 5 -10 or so . Why any one would prefer to have to drill a hole in the fiberglass is beyond me.
> 
> You building trailers for camp work in canada?


Yep. mostly for the Alberta oil sands projects.


----------



## Mr Jay

I set mine at 6'8"


----------



## AWWGH

We do 6'8 also unless otherwise specified.


----------



## user8031

we go for 7ft.


----------

